# Transfer photos back to your memory card?



## countrydog

Hi,

I'm recently new to the mac (just purchased a MacBook)
I use a Kodak Z650 camera (no, i dont use easyshare software)
transferring is flawless but I'm trying to take photos I have touched up and put them back on my camera memory card so I can print them out from the kodak picture printer

Apparently my kodak printer wont work for my macbook.

Any help?


----------



## emoxley

When camera is hooked up to your mac, for transfer, does it put an icon on your desktop?
If so, I'd say you can probably just drag the pic, and drop it on top of that icon. That should copy it back to the camera.
Again, I'm not familiar enough with OSX, to say that will definately work. It would work with older OS' though..............
Good luck!


----------



## Yankee Rose

Hi countrydog - welcome to TSG. I assume you use iPhoto?

If emoxley's suggestion doesn't work, take a look at my reply to this thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/apple-macintosh/505580-transfering-photos-imac-canon-camera.html

Even if you don't use iPhoto, the gist is the same.

Hope that helps!


----------



## hewee

I think you can copy them back ok but you may not be able to view them with the camera.
Also you may not be able to plug the camera in and upload them back on the other PC.
But with a memory card reader you can add and take away images from the card.


----------



## VegasACF

In my experience with two different cameras from two different manufacturers you should have little problem transferring the photos back to, and even viewing them upon, a card and camera configuration SO LONG AS YOU FOLLOW THE NAMING AND STORAGE CONVENTIONS OF THE CAMERA.

Examine the file structure and the names given to the photos saved on the camera, duplicate it _EXACTLY_ and you should be a-okay.


----------



## shyataroo

couldn't you also just print it out from yourer that is attached to your computer (Assuming it is the same) it be a-whole lot faster


----------



## emoxley

shyataroo said:


> couldn't you also just print it out from yourer that is attached to your computer (Assuming it is the same) it be a-whole lot faster


Did you actually read the original post?
If you did, you should have seen this....


> Apparently my kodak printer wont work for my macbook.


----------

